# Ear problem



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

SO I have had my little mimi for about seven months now and I noticed she had black yuck in only one ear... it was a bit stinky.. I cleaned it out with what my chi book said.. but it almost looked like dark poop but more tare like in color.. but of course it wasnt poop... she is my baby.. it didn't look like ear mites.. I have seen them before... but really too dark to be ear wax.. anyone know whats going on?


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you ever cleaned your girls ears? I do Isabelles with some drops I got from the vets once every 2 weeks. Put a few drops in and rub them in, then put some drops on a cotton pad and gently wipe the insides of the ear. It keeps them clean and fresh and it's also antibacterial.
Maybe you could call in at the vets and get some ear drops? You could check with the vet also to see if she thinks they just need a clean. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

when the gunk in the ear is black and stinky it quite often is ear mites try an ear cleaner that cures ear mites as well just to be on the safe side.


----------



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

So I took a sample of the yuck in her ears and put it on a slide and looked at it through a microscope today.. and it's not ear mites... and it gave me a good reason to play with my microscope too... though I did make my husband get it out... he'll live. could be ear wax, or yeast... though If I remember right yeast in a micro scope is smaller than year wax.. but I have to goto the vet tommorrow for a cheecho stuff, so I will ask him


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Last time my dog had black stuff in his ear it was yeast. Had to be treated with ear medication. I would take to vet and have checked.


----------



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

So Mimi went to the vet, well actu cheecho did, but while I was there I asked the vet and he said I cleaned it to well... and I did a great job so He couldnt take a sample to the lab.. He did however say I might have nibbed it in the butt early enough so that it wont come back... I guess I'll have to see..

The vet did say it was either yeast, or bacteria... I wish I knew what those looked like under the microscope


----------

